# Firefox, gecachte Bilder nicht mehr laden



## exitboy (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie kann ich mit FireFox bereits gecachte Bilder, die sich auf einer Seite nicht veraendert haben, einfach von der Festplatte wieder laden lassen? Ziel ist es, dass bei einer langsamen UMTS Verbindung nicht jede Grafik neu geladen werden muss.

Gibt es da nen gutes Pluggi?
Das hier war nen Ansatz, jedoch nicht ganz die Loesung:

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1672


----------

